# 2007 Outback 23 Krs Rear Slide Roof Track



## kenykop (Oct 17, 2013)

After securing our RV from a camping trip, we noticed on the way home that the ceiling Tracks that hold the rear slide in place came out of the ceiling. The rear slide also fell onto the sofa and stow away table. There does not appear to be any damage to the Slide out but the roof tracking is bent downward, (last 6 inches) and the slide had to be propped up with a block of wood so that i could get it home. I called Keystone and they advised that the part has to be custom made. 3 weeks? Well has anyone else had this problem and is there a quick fix? I use my coach every weekend and have plans for the next 3.

Kenny 609-694-4171


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Kenny:
I know someone on this forum found some replacement tracks some where that were much heavier in weight and better constructed than the pop can thin metal Keystone uses. Try searching for it on here and I'll bet you will find it.
I to was having the track to begin to fail (not as bad as yours) and made a bunk support for travelling...so far no further deterioration.
If I come across the posting, I'll put in here.
bbwb


----------



## kenykop (Oct 17, 2013)

bbwd

The rails have actually broke. They are cracked all the way through. They look OK as they have been pushed back into place from he lumber underneath. If u can find the post that would be great. I have been searching for quite some time for somone with a similar issue to no avail. Thanx for the response also.

Kenny


----------



## JimandDeb (Apr 13, 2010)

I have some thoughts on this issue. We have a 2011 model 210RS. Our slide seemed to work fine but we were concerned about the cantilever support of the slide i.e. supported on one end and hanging straight out on the other. First of all, the track on the ceiling DOES NOT SUPORT the slide. They are only used to guide the slide and as I found out, probably not necessary. The manufacturer, Norco Industries (Accu-Slide), does not show any guides in their design, installation or maintenance manuals. Most of these slides are used on slide outs with maybe 24 inches of depth. The 210RS is more like 48 inches. Imagine sitting on the end of a diving board attached to the wall of a truck going down the road. As the truck hits pot holes, you bounce up and down. That's what the slide is doing. The mechanism secures the slide to the outside back wall of the trailer by cable tension (four cables) and secures the slide to the inside back wall (four different cables) when in the sleeping position. 
I made several supports for traveling but they often slipped out from the bouncing of the slide out. It didn't seem to do any harm until we were diverted to a frontage road for almost 30 miles on I10 heading to Phoenix in March 2013. The road traffic was slow and bumper to bumper the whole way and very rough. I couldn't stop to check the slide out until we got back to normal freeway. The support was lying on the floor, the ceiling tracks were bent more than 2 inches and the screws pulled out of the ceiling. The slide no longer sealed on the outside bottom area. The slide had bent down permanently like Kenny's description but not near as bad. I called the dealer I purchased the trailer from and they told me it does this a lot and the cure was to adjust the cables. I bent the guides back and rescued them. After studying the Accu Slide manual for weeks and looking at the actual mechanism on the Outback, I went for it. I got the rear to seal but the slide still dips when moving in and pulled the ceiling glide outs again. I made a simple part to allow the three wheel roller part of the ceiling guide to move down up to 3 inches. This offers zero support from the ceiling. The slide seems to work fine. The key is to have a traveling support under the front of the slide out THAT DOES NOT MOVE and is easy to use to prevent the bouncing. I made something that works. If there is interest, I will provide some detail later. Please ask.
The following links are for the slide mechanism used by Keystone. If you look at all the videos and details, you will not see any ceiling guides. I think Keystone, in using this mechanism, is pushing the limit of its capability.

Paste the following link into your browser to find all info on the slide mechanism.

http://norcoind.com/bal/products/oem/accuslide/index.shtml


----------



## kenykop (Oct 17, 2013)

I dont see any cables anywhere. Its pretty basic. a roller on the underside and the roof tracks. Where are the cables located so that if I do have them I can tighten them up. Thanx a bunch


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The 2007 trailers do not have the cable system.

The ceiling tracks do not support the slide during storage and should not be stressed during travel. The most common issue is the rear wall has a weld failure. Supports under the slide during travel are a good thing and can help prevent issues but first look at the rear wall for distortion or cracks.


----------



## kenykop (Oct 17, 2013)

Where are these welds? Is it something I can fix or is it a dealer $$$$$$$$$$ repair? also if I choose to continue to use the RV for one more trip will it damage it further? I will be using supports that I fabricated out of 6x6 blocks of wood.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

JimandDeb said:


> The key is to have a traveling support under the front of the slide out THAT DOES NOT MOVE and is easy to use to prevent the bouncing. I made something that works. If there is interest, I will provide some detail later. Please ask.


I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Conedoctor (Feb 28, 2014)

I store my generator in the middle isle and it props the couch up a bit and the slid rests on the couch now so I feel better.

The corner cracks on the outside of the rear wall do not mean the weld has failed right?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Conedoctor said:


> The corner cracks on the outside of the rear wall do not mean the weld has failed right?


Well not 100% but it is a very good indicator of distress and potential failure.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kenykop said:


> Where are these welds? Is it something I can fix or is it a dealer $$$$$$$$$$ repair? also if I choose to continue to use the RV for one more trip will it damage it further? I will be using supports that I fabricated out of 6x6 blocks of wood.


Typically bottom corners of the rear wall slide opening. Access is from the inside, you have to pull the inside rear paneling. Once exposed you can re weld or add gussets and rivet or screw them in place. Then you have to re panel the rear wall. Can you do it? Depends on your handy index but since you asked about weld repair I would say you must be somewhat handy. There are a few threads with pictures of the repair I think. The dealer would cost a small fortune. Damage can be limited by supporting the slide while stowed.


----------



## kenykop (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you camper Andy. The next question is can I still use it if I support the slide out with blocks of wood while it is being towed or will more damage occur? Also does anyone know if there is a recall from Keystone for this issue?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kenykop said:


> Thank you camper Andy. The next question is can I still use it if I support the slide out with blocks of wood while it is being towed or will more damage occur? Also does anyone know if there is a recall from Keystone for this issue?


Without an inspection to determine the extent of the damage then there is no way to say if additional travel or use will make it worse. As for a recall, I have never heard of any recall from Keystone unless it was generated from a supplier.


----------



## OBXFanatic (Oct 17, 2006)

I have replacements that I ordered and never used. You are welcome to have them for free. Just would have to pay for shipping. private message me if you are interested.


----------



## Conedoctor (Feb 28, 2014)

CamperAndy said:


> The corner cracks on the outside of the rear wall do not mean the weld has failed right?


Well not 100% but it is a very good indicator of distress and potential failure.
[/quote]

Hmm, guess I have a project this winter.


----------



## rbgb (Aug 8, 2014)

bbwb said:


> Hi Kenny:
> I know someone on this forum found some replacement tracks some where that were much heavier in weight and better constructed than the pop can thin metal Keystone uses. Try searching for it on here and I'll bet you will find it.
> I to was having the track to begin to fail (not as bad as yours) and made a bunk support for travelling...so far no further deterioration.
> If I come across the posting, I'll put in here.
> bbwb


We have been told the parts for the ceiling slider rails are not available (dealer told us today after having our outback since April 21!!!!). I would greatly appreciate knowing if this is true and also can I find out where I can order (better) rails as indicated in your post.
really appreciate any help, nova scotia unhappy camper right now....


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a 2006 23RS as was able to get a new track ordered from Keystone through my local dealer. I don't know if they are the same parts or not. It did take a couple weeks to come in as Keystone didn't have any in stock and had to get them from a supplier. I found them afterwords here, which would have saved me around $25. http://www.trekwood.com Don't know if they are any heavier than what's OEM in your camper.
Tim


----------



## kenykop (Oct 17, 2013)

What a mess. Dont buy one of these if it is more then 5 years old. They have to fabricate the parts. My dealer advised they were a nightmare to get even a part number. Gave my dealer the run around for 5 weeks. I had to personally get involved with their customer service department. 6 weeks....still no parts


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I found it...sorry it took so long.
On page 2 they list the model of Unistrut that was used to replace the track.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=33331&hl=unistrut&st=0
Also, take a look at some of the bunk supports that were constructed to hold up the end during travel.
bbwb


----------



## kenykop (Oct 17, 2013)

OK, my local dealer replaced the ceiling rails and advised that I was good to go. I remember that another person on this forum mentioned rear wall failure. If this is the case then the ceiling rail repair that was completed will not fix the problem. The issue I have now is that the dealer does not know about any rear wall repair. Help from Keystone is in between none and no where. What reapirs need to be made so that I am not


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kenykop said:


> OK, my local dealer replaced the ceiling rails and advised that I was good to go. I remember that another person on this forum mentioned rear wall failure. If this is the case then the ceiling rail repair that was completed will not fix the problem. The issue I have now is that the dealer does not know about any rear wall repair. Help from Keystone is in between none and no where. What reapirs need to be made so that I am not


You will need to post pictures of the outside cracks and also of the inside once you remove the paneling. Once we see what you have then a repair scheme can be offered. As for the dealer not knowing what to do, that is not that uncommon but Keystone does know what can be done to fix it they just would prefer to not get involved in it.


----------

